# 4*4 engagement problem



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

last night i was testing out the 4*4 engagement....here is what i found....the 4*4 high would feel like it went in but the light would not go to solid, it would just stay flashing and 4*4 woudlnt' engage at all......what could be the problem? This is in a 97 Chevy silverado 2500 push button selector


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Check your fuses first. I have a 2000 silverado 2500 and also have the push button 4x4. It may be a fuse, relay, the switch itself is poop or the actuator on the front axle(located on the passenger side of the front axleshaft). Check into those things first before you go to a mechanic or anything. You may even be able to get a code out of the ecm, maybe. Im not to sure about the push button 4x4 but I figure this would be a good start.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i couldn't find that actuator on the front axle....can you be anymore descriptive with its' location? I may have just been looking for the wrong thing, but, i couldn't find anything that looked like it would be it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

just put one in my buddys 94 he had the same problem really easy once you look up a picture of it or go to a parts store and ask for one you can lay unter the front end and youll see it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a pic. The red arrow is pointing to the end of the actuator.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

will try to head out to a parts store when i can and see what it is...hopefully that'll fix it! anyone know of how much this will run me? payup payup wise?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Your '97 should have the updated electric style actuator rather than the old style thermo actuator so it should run you around $100 give or take.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

thank you....i dont know if this changes the diagnosis, but, it seems to engage into 4*4 high but the light doesn't seem to confirm it and just stays flashing, and this makes it so i can't go into 4*4 low at all.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

MCW, are you positive that you have 4hi? Did you try spinning the front tire's on some grass or loose shale to see if they're pulling?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;341455 said:


> MCW, are you positive that you have 4hi? Did you try spinning the front tire's on some grass or loose shale to see if they're pulling?


not wet grass, but, it was wet today, and you can feel the fronts pullin and the shakin when takin a corner.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok, If you have 4hi then your actuator is probably good.Did you check the 4wd system for trouble code's? Do you know how to check it? If not I can walk you through it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;341467 said:


> Ok, If you have 4hi then your actuator is probably good.Did you check the 4wd system for trouble code's? Do you know how to check it? If not I can walk you through it.


not a clue how to check that!! I REALLY appreciate all the help!!


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

B&B is a good guy Mike. He helped me fix my truck also!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok,here's how to retrieve any codes that might be stored in the transfer case shift module, By the way this procedure will work on any push button 4WD OBS truck.First make sure your key is off for at least 10 second's. Now what you need to do is ground the no. 13 terminal in the 16 pin under dash diagnostic connector (the same one you'd use to plug a scanner in to read engine trouble code's) with a piece of wire. Terminal 13 will be 5th from the right on the bottom row of terminals.Next, turn the key to the run position (dont turn it all the way to start) and watch the indicator lights on your 4WD switch's. When you turn the key on all the indicator light's should blink once.The first blink is a test code,after the first blink if it continue's to blink,count how many time's it blink's. It'll be 1 through 4 NOT COUNTING THE FIRST TEST BLINK. After it blinks the code it will pause for 3 sec and then blink the code again.It will keep doing this until you disconnect the jumper wire.Be sure to turn the key off before disconnecting the jumper wire. Get back to me with the code you find (if any)and maybe I can help.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

will let you know of it tommarrow!! thank you SO much!!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

any part store will code your truck for free just ask them


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

FYI, the scanner's that your local part's store's use will not pull 4X4 trouble code's,only engine trouble code's.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I get zero flashes after the first "turn on light up". All the lights just turn off, then when i take off the ground, the 2wd light goes back on. Don't know what to do!! I don't think im doing anything wrong but that is always a possiblility.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

I had a similar problem a few years ago, after spending a considerable amount in mechanics and dealerships, I simply made up my mind. I would never buy a truck again that had push button, turn knob, or any other form of elctronic engagement for the 4 wheel drive. Thank god Dodge has kept their floor lever engagement, but who knows where that will go in a few short years. Good luck to you, I wish I had more answers for you, but I eneded up selling my truck with a problem much like you are describing.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok, that means there are no codes stored in the T-case shift module but that's not uncommon. Since you do have 4hi that tells me that your front axle actuator and it's wiring is good. But the fact that it wont shift into 4 low tell's me that either the encoder motor on the transfer case is going bad or the wiring going to it is the problem. I'd get under the truck and check the wiring harness (including grounds) leading to the encoder motor and if it all looks good I'd replace the encoder motor. 9 times out of 10 when you experience a problem with the push button 4X4 system's on these 95-98 GM trucks it's either the front axle actuator or the encoder motor on the T-case and since the axle engages in 4 hi it must be good.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;341726 said:


> Ok, that means there are no codes stored in the T-case shift module but that's not uncommon. Since you do have 4hi that tells me that your front axle actuator and it's wiring is good. But the fact that it wont shift into 4 low tell's me that either the encoder motor on the transfer case is going bad or the wiring going to it is the problem. I'd get under the truck and check the wiring harness (including grounds) leading to the encoder motor and if it all looks good I'd replace the encoder motor. 9 times out of 10 when you experience a problem with the push button 4X4 system's on these 95-98 GM trucks it's either the front axle actuator or the encoder motor on the T-case and since the axle engages in 4 hi it must be good.


OK...i just have to figure out what is what under there so i can check to see what is right and what isn't.....When i looked at it earlier, i couldn't really figure it out at all!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Just to give you a head's up.The encoder motor is located on the driver side front of the T-case, just inboard of the front driveshaft. It'll kinda look like a wiper motor.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;341798 said:


> Just to give you a head's up.The encoder motor is located on the driver side front of the T-case, just inboard of the front driveshaft. It'll kinda look like a wiper motor.


thanks, ill see what i can find out tomarrow!!!...also, is it true that you have to shift into and be engaged into 4wd high before you can get to 4wd low?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Nope,you can go from 2hi right to 4lo as long as you come to a stop and shift the tranny to neutral first.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Ya it sounds to me like the flashing lights are because he is not shifting into neutral ?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

wow, didn't know that about the neutral thing, i was told it was all shift on the fly, i guess that wasn't right....anyway, so, it does seem to shift into both 4wd high and low but the ligh just keeps flashing like it won't confirm that is indeed in that gear. Does that narrow the possible problem area.....thank you guys SOO much for all the help!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok,so all your 4X4 positions work,your just not getting a steady 4X4 "conformation" light? That narrow's it down a little. The light wont come on steady until the front axle actuator is FULLY engaged. There's a switch inside the actuator on the front diff that senses when the axle is fully engaged,thats what makes the 4X4 light come on steady to give you conformation that it's "in". So either the actuator isn't fully engaging or the "engagement sensor" or the wiring to it is defective. Check the connector plugs on the front diff and make sure their not corroded or their's a broken wire at the connector ( which is common due to it's location) The plugs are located on the back side of the pass side diff tube.If you check the wiring very closely and it's all good then replace the actuator.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

since all daylight is gone, ill do that tomarrow. Thank you again for all the help and hope I (with a lot of your help LOL) can get this working right!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No problem mcw, I'll keep helping you with it until your sick of checking stuff or we fix it,one or the other!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;342007 said:


> No problem mcw, I'll keep helping you with it until your sick of checking stuff or we fix it,one or the other!


would you happen to know where i can find any detailed pics of the underneith indicating what parts are what under there?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you plan to keep this truck for a while how about buying a Chilton manual for this truck? There a good investment in my book.Lots of good detailed pics in them.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;342013 said:


> If you plan to keep this truck for a while how about buying a Chilton manual for this truck? There a good investment in my book.Lots of good detailed pics in them.


this one http://www.delmarlearning.com/brows...id=12057&isbn=0801991021&cat1ID=AU&cat2ID=CHM ??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yea most any parts store will have them.Just make sure you get a Chilton's and not a Hayne's. Their is a difference!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ive seen the hayes ones, and they kinda suck!!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

diehrd;341873 said:


> Ya it sounds to me like the flashing lights are because he is not shifting into neutral ?


4 HI on the fly 4 LOW not on the go


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

DBL;342057 said:


> 4 HI on the fly 4 LOW not on the go


yea, thought about that afterward....imagine accidentally shifting into 4wd low goin down the highway...OUCH


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;342064 said:


> yea, thought about that afterward....imagine accidentally shifting into 4wd low goin down the highway...OUCH


That's the whole reason you gotta shift to neutral.It's a safety feature.The Transfer case shift module monitor's the gear position of the tranny and the truck's speed so it wont allow a shift onto low range unless the trans is in neutral and the truck is traveling at less than 3 mph. You can push the 4lo button at 70mph and it wont hurt a thing.


----------

